# Wow!



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I stumbled across this video on YouTube and while I am not a fan of the breed I found the riding to be super cool. I don't think I could ever do that and certainly not on a horse with so much action.


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, that so cool, I don't think I would ever be able to ride sidesaddle. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you believe that women used to foxhunt like that?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That is one fricken gorgeous friesian!! OMG i need that horse. im in loooooveeeeeeeeee


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

*DUDE!!!! THAT IS THE MOST AWESOME FORELOCK* *EVER*!!!! I want Spirit's mane and forelock to be like *THAT*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's cool but I think it looks weird . . . don't ever try it barebck


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Bee-oot-eee-full!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazing riding and a very nice horse! I mean, it as trotting in place perfectly! (There is a name for that, but it's hard to spell.) Side saddle looks really hard, and how could you fox hunt like that? You would fall right off, wouldn't you?


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Incredible.

No wonder that women's horses had to be tame as tame could get - you couldn't ride a horse that is spirited in a saddle like that, you'd plop right off!

I can't help but wonder what it feels like to trot in an actual side saddle, it looks rather awkward.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my word, the place is amazing!!! so is the horse lol.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely would be an awkward ride, no? I think it would certainly take some time learning to balance like that.

Beautiful though! But crazy. Haha.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

That looks akward to ride and seems like it would be hard on the horse as well. I mean most of your weight is on one side???


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

So beautiful! I can't figure out how the horse takes his cues so balanced when all the weight is on the side. Amazing really...


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> Side saddle looks really hard, and how could you fox hunt like that? You would fall right off, wouldn't you?


Thats why as soon as we were allowed to wear pants we stopped doing it. It sounds terrifying. I am amazed that anyone had the guts to do it. But I guess if you had never ridden astride you wouldn't know any better.


----------

